# Breeding dilema



## Ndnfox25 (Jul 15, 2013)

My first time with boer goats.. I stick with my pygmys and nigerian dwarfs but my husband likes boers. So we got some. Of course now my husband wants to breed them. He wants to buy a buck. I keep telling him we don't have the space for a big boer billy. Our setup is good for mini goats but idk how it would handle a boer billy. But I don't know what we could do..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You could get a breeding service from another ranches buck. A.I doesn't sound like it's really an up option for you...


----------



## Ndnfox25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Well my husband has a buddy with a boer billy but he's been their pet. And they say they don't want him getting "wild"..


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Ndnfox25 said:


> Well my husband has a buddy with a boer billy but he's been their pet. And they say they don't want him getting "wild"..


I'm not really sure what they mean by that but if they are worried he won't be friendly after breeding a couple does, that's just crazy. If they are worried that he will turn wild if they take him to your place then you could take the girls to him.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

^^ I agree fully.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is just crazy, but that is their prerogative I guess. 

You can look around for breeders in your area and see if they stud out their buck. Or do curb breeding. Just make sure, they have a clean herd. You don't want diseases. 

Or, buy a boer buck and if you don't want him at your place after breeding, you can always sell him.

Where are you from?


----------



## Ndnfox25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah when they said that it just made me not want to use their buck at all... But they are the kind of people that know everything and you can't tell them nothing.. And I'm from Oklahoma. Where we live is mainly cow and horse people. I've researched close boer farms and they are hours away. And my husbands dad said we could go by the college closest to us and see if they could breed our does because they have a big ag goat program..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The ag idea is good, good luck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there are boer people in OK I know of at least two so they are out there, you just have to do some digging


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

There are lots of Boer breeders in OK. Go to jackmauldin.com and look under the breeder listings, I think they have about 70 breeders listed from OK. Most people don't advertise that they offer stud services, but if you find someone close to you, it never hurts to ask.

Is the college you are near Langston by any chance? They have an awesome goat research program, they also have an online meat goat certification program you can go through on their website.


----------



## Ndnfox25 (Jul 15, 2013)

The closest college we know is Redlands community college cause they have their own agriculture campus. But I'll just keep my eyes open.. Like I said I'm used to my Nigerians and pygmys. But boer is a whole different story


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

What part of Oklahoma are you from? I know of several breeders in northern ok


----------

